# >> AIR LIFT - Fully Threaded Mk5/6 Performance Series Front Strut PRE-ORDER <<



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It's time to pre-order! We're offering free shipping on all pre-orders placed before January 1st. 

*Kit Includes:* 

- (2) Fully Threaded Performance Series struts with sway bar tabs and 32-way adjustable dampening 

- (2) Integrated camber plates 

- (2) Stainless steel braided leader lines 

- (2) 1/4" DOT approved fittings 

- (2) 3/8" DOT approved fittings 

- Anodized end caps with corrosion resistant paint on the struts 

- All required hardware 

- Detailed instruction manual with pictures 

- 1 year warranty from Air Lift 

- Free technical support 










*$995.00 Per set 
* 

LINK HERE 

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We've been getting a lot of questions about whether or not swaybar end-links are included. 

The answer is *YES*.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Will, how low will these go compared to the Slam XL I currently have on my GTI?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Will, how low will these go compared to the Slam XL I currently have on my GTI?


 Since the bodies are threaded, it depends on what height you thread them to. If you thread them down (making them as short as you can) they will put your GTI on the floor.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

:thumbup: Good stuff. I'll be upgrading to these as soon as possible.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Interesting you are trying to Beat ORT...to the punch on this one considering they helped develop and implement these...gonna have to hold out for their sale! I have a feeling it will be worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The handling characteristics of the fully threaded set of Air Lift Performance struts on our E92 are superb. 

:thumbup: 










Four of the Bag Riders staff cars are on the Air Lift / BC Racing Performance struts, and we have nothing but good things to say about them. You can make them as stiff as you want in minutes by cranking up the dampening knobs.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> Interesting you are trying to Beat ORT...to the punch on this one considering they helped develop and implement these...gonna have to hold out for their sale! I have a feeling it will be worth it


 :screwy: so if you have favoritism towards ORT, order from ORT. 

i myself have had a great experience with bagriders in every sense :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

ShadowWabbit said:


> :screwy: so if you have favoritism towards ORT, order from ORT.
> 
> i myself have had a great experience with bagriders in every sense :thumbup:


 I have had great experience with them as well too...bought my V2 system from them...its just that I know the ORT deal is 100 dollars cheaper because they have been the one pushing these to production. 

No offense intended, bagriders just happened to post their presale before ORT announced theirs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> :screwy: so if you have favoritism towards ORT, order from ORT.
> 
> i myself have had a great experience with bagriders in every sense. :thumbup:





Rub-ISH said:


> I have had great experience with them as well too...bought my V2 system from them...its just that I know the ORT deal is 100 dollars cheaper because they have been the one pushing these to production.
> 
> No offense intended, bagriders just happened to post their presale before ORT announced theirs


 I'm happy to hear that both of you have had good past experiences with Bag Riders. :thumbup: 

MkV/VI struts (and MkIV too) with fully threaded / adjustable bodies is something that we at Bag Riders have been pushing for since the beginning of the Air Lift / BC relationship. We have four cars on the new Air Lift fully threaded / adjustable suspensions here at our shop and three were sent to Michigan as test cars for Air Lift to use while working on new Performance suspension platforms. 










We can sell these for $895 if you ask us to price match. Send myself, Rali or John a PM. 

I would appreciate it if we could keep this on the topic of the Bag Riders Pre-Order from here on out. :beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

is corey running a swaybar in this picture? i have been under the impression that the swaybar will hit once you get the front really low. i want to spin the bag as far down as possible, tuck my 18's in the front like in the pic, and still have a front sway.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> is corey running a swaybar in this picture? i have been under the impression that the swaybar will hit once you get the front really low. i want to spin the bag as far down as possible, tuck my 18's in the front like in the pic, and still have a front sway.


 I'll check with Corey on that and get back to you. :thumbup:


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I'll check with Corey on that and get back to you. :thumbup:


 Not sure about the swaybar up front, but I do know that Corey is running 19s.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Nick, Corey's Jetta isn't quite laying the subframe on the ground on his current wheel setup, but his sway bar is in and connected courtesy of the included shortened end-links. 



ocdpvw said:


> Not sure about the swaybar up front, but I do know that Corey is running 19s.


 Ah, good point. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Count me in for these will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Dubin'Lovin' said:


> Count me in for these will.


Will do


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn I love your car Will. Btw thanks for answering those questions on the sway bar. I can't wait to get these next month 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> Damn I love your car Will. Btw thanks for answering those questions on the sway bar. I can't wait to get these next month
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


No problem :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We still have a couple of sets up for grabs


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

Will, I am ordering the full e-level kit with the performance series front struts. Will I still need to buy the dorbitz brackets and end links with the kit to be able to keep the sway bar? Or are these included/ not needed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> Will, I am ordering the full e-level kit with the performance series front struts. Will I still need to buy the dorbitz brackets and end links with the kit to be able to keep the sway bar? Or are these included/ not needed?


You won't need to order the Dorbritz brackets because the new Performance Series has the mounting tabs built in. Swaybar end links are also included in the package.


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Swaybar end links are also included in the package.


This is the kit I am ordering... http://bagriders.com/modlab/product...R-RIDE-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html

I don't see them included under the components listed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> This is the kit I am ordering... http://bagriders.com/modlab/product...R-RIDE-KIT-WITH-TOUCH-PAD-E-LEVEL-SYSTEM.html
> 
> I don't see them included under the components listed.


Good eye, I'll have one of my employees make a note about the included swaybar end-links.


----------



## Tomlins_Afro (Apr 16, 2011)

Sweet! :beer: I thought I was going to have to buy them extra. Nice surprise! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Tomlins_Afro said:


> Sweet! :beer: I thought I was going to have to buy them extra. Nice surprise! :thumbup:


Bag Riders has you covered :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Have mine pre-ordered! Bagriders continues to surprise me with the level of customer service. I ask a ton of questions and they have yet to be annoyed with me haha. Can't wait!! Also good to hear they come with shortened end links!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ordered my setup through [email protected] Counting down the days!!!

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swiper said:


> Have mine pre-ordered! Bagriders continues to surprise me with the level of customer service. I ask a ton of questions and they have yet to be annoyed with me haha. Can't wait!! Also good to hear they come with shortened end links!






chubs625 said:


> Ordered my setup through [email protected] Counting down the days!!!
> 
> ;-/



Thanks for your orders guys! Looks like there are only 9 sets left  !!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey Will, 

I told John that I will order this new Airlift front strut and new GOLFR rear,
Make sure I can get one set at least. I will pay it as soon as I decide my new orders with John.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:beer:

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> Hey Will,
> 
> I told John that I will order this new Airlift front strut and new GOLFR rear,
> Make sure I can get one set at least. I will pay it as soon as I decide my new orders with John.


No problem, we will put one set aside for you Zhao.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Just placed my order for these baddies :thumbup::laugh:

Today is a great day!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GroundScrapurr said:


> Just placed my order for these baddies :thumbup::laugh:
> 
> Today is a great day!


Awesome! :beer:

We have just a handful of un-claimed Performance Series struts left in this pre-order!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a few more sets left, who wants them?


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a few days left before these ship from Air Lift to us!


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just a few days left before these ship from Air Lift to us!


:thumbup: can't wait to get mine with the kit i ordered end of last month!


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup:

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a little update for everybody.

It looks like these kits will be arriving at our warehouse on Tuesday. Most if not all of you will receive UPS tracking by the end of the day Tuesday.


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just a little update for everybody.
> 
> It looks like these kits will be arriving at our warehouse on Tuesday. Most if not all of you will receive UPS tracking by the end of the day Tuesday.


:thumbup::beer:

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Our shipping guy just came in to my office. Good news, we've got tracking on these bad boys


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our shipping guy just came in to my office. Good news, we've got tracking on these bad boys


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Booostedm3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Spun all the way down will I be able to lay subframe with my jetta on 18s? I'm currently on slam series with sway bar mounts and it lays frame no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Booostedm3 said:


> Spun all the way down will I be able to lay subframe with my jetta on 18s? I'm currently on slam series with sway bar mounts and it lays frame no problem.


 We laid subframe on Corey's 2008 Jetta on 19's. Just watch bag clearance to your tire/wheel. Every set-up is a little different, but the potential to get grounded is very good!:laugh:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish I could find a way to swap out to these.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I wish I could find a way to swap out to these.


 Put your current front struts up in the classified :laugh: c'mon it's easy.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Put your current front struts up in the classified :laugh: c'mon it's easy.


 :laugh:

I'd need the new ones within a day or two of ordering though since my car is my daily.

Hell with it. I guess I know what I'm doing later.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'd need the new ones within a day or two of ordering though since my car is my daily.
> 
> Hell with it. I guess I know what I'm doing later.


 :laugh: You know we can ship them really fast.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh: You know we can ship them really fast.


 Oh I am aware! Excited to get the stuff you shipped today.

Are these in stock right now?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Oh I am aware! Excited to get the stuff you shipped today.
> 
> Are these in stock right now?


 Airlift shipped them Friday. Vendors should be receiving them this week :beer::beer:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Got an email from Bagriders that my order shipped! Excited!


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These are in stock, right now..


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> These are in stock, right now..


 Oh lawrd. Ok...time for my MkII to be road legal so the GLI can sit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Oh lawrd. Ok...time for my MkII to be road legal so the GLI can sit.


 Do it!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

oh hey, look what came in the mail yesterday... 










thanks guys!


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Goes as low as slam series when aired out?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Goes as low as slam series when aired out?


 
Please see ^^^^^^...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

juldupp said:


> Goes as low as slam series when aired out?


 Yes, they absolutely do! 



[email protected] said:


> Please see ^^^^^^...


 :wave: Hey Brian!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BettaJetta88 said:


> oh hey, look what came in the mail yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Enjoy man. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new performance struts are BACK IN STOCK!


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh joy 


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swiper said:


> Oh joy
> 
> 
> Tapatalk because bored.


Send us some photos of your car when they're in!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

My fronts are up for sale right now. I have a potential sale that may take a while. But these will be mine, along with some Bilstein shocks. Cannot wait!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

are there air lift dampening adjustable shocks for the rear of my MKV?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> are there air lift dampening adjustable shocks for the rear of my MKV?


I don't think so. I think only Konis are offered for dampening adjustments.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I don't think so. I think only Konis are offered for dampening adjustments.


the reason i ask is because when shopping on the bagriders website, there is an option to select slam shocks for $100 or performance rear shocks for $400.

i couldnt find the performance shock individually in the categories>other parts>shocks.

im interested in having a complete air lift kit with both front and rear dampening adjustable shocks.

my other question is for the performance front struts, what kind of swaybar endlink is included?
the product description says adjustable, but in the picture it clearly is not an adjustable endlink:screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> are there air lift dampening adjustable shocks for the rear of my MKV?


Yes, we do sell the Air Lift / BC Racing shocks for the MKV/MKVI platform. They are threaded and damping adjustable. :beer:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Send us some photos of your car when they're in!


Will do 


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> my other question is for the performance front struts, what kind of swaybar endlink is included?
> the product description says adjustable, but in the picture it clearly is not an adjustable endlink:screwy:


Sorry about that, we will have to go through and update the description to say non-adjustable.

-Will


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am up and running


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alexj87 said:


> I am up and running


:beer: Post up a photo!


----------



## alexj87 (Mar 20, 2011)

no pictars yet, but here's a little demo:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=563755286968410


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Can anyone explain the camber plates to me?  do they need to be set prior to install?

;-/


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

chubs625 said:


> Can anyone explain the camber plates to me?  do they need to be set prior to install?
> 
> ;-/


either you set and forget it or you have to cut the strut caps off and then you can do it on the rack


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

chubs625 said:


> Can anyone explain the camber plates to me?  do they need to be set prior to install?
> 
> ;-/


Without modification to the strut tower they need to be adjusted while off the car. If you cut a larger hole in the strut tower you'll be able to get access while on the car :beer::beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

;-/


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! :beer::beer:

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

alexj87 said:


> no pictars yet, but here's a little demo:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=563755286968410


That's awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rub-ISH said:


> either you set and forget it or you have to cut the strut caps off and then you can do it on the rack





bryangb said:


> Without modification to the strut tower they need to be adjusted while off the car. If you cut a larger hole in the strut tower you'll be able to get access while on the car :beer::beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These Performance Series struts are in stock!


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Installed mine and a buddy's yesterday. LOVE them! Now to dial in the dampening. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BettaJetta88 (Aug 10, 2009)

got mine installed Friday & I love them! the fronts can (and will) go down a bit more next week after the new tires are installed :thumbup:


IMG_3011 by zkeach, on Flickr


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

Happy with the drop

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chubs625 said:


> Happy with the drop
> 
> ;-/


Nice! 

Any more photos?


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Nice!
> 
> Any more photos?


Just crappy cell phone. Im hoping to get a real camera involved this weekend

;-/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

chubs625 said:


> Just crappy cell phone. Im hoping to get a real camera involved this weekend
> 
> ;-/


Great! Keep me posted :beer:


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

;-/


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

^ :heart:


----------



## swiper (Apr 26, 2011)

Done for about a week. Had them set at 13 below full stiff, then 10 below full stuff, now right in the middle. Any who. Crappy cell pics.




























No notch or e-level install yet haha.

Bagriders is amazing, hands down best customer service and technical knowledge.


Tapatalk because bored.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

swiper said:


> Done for about a week. Had them set at 13 below full stiff, then 10 below full stuff, now right in the middle. Any who. Crappy cell pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the love. Customer service is our number one priority.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*If anyone wants a set of these, you should get your order in for them before Air Lift's April 1st price increase!* 

This price increase will affect *ALL Air Lift dealers*. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Air Lift Price increase happens on Sunday! Get your orders in


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These are IN STOCK!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Had these on my GLI for 4 days before I totaled it. Had the dampening set to 20/30 and camber was -1.4º (out of the box from Air Lift) at 51 psi. With a Neuspeed 25mm rsb, Bilstein rear shocks, and Nitto NeoGens, it was the best handling I had felt from a MkV/VI platform. Honestly amazing. Did not feel like air suspension at all. 

 
It's like Christmas again. by santorum, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by santorum, on Flickr 

I now have these on my 2012 Passat 3.6 SE (same exact setup from the GLI) and I am equally as happy. 

 
Night Out-3 by santorum, on Flickr


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Which end links are those?


----------



## juldupp (Feb 12, 2011)

Seppdelaney said:


> Which end links are those?


 They come with the new performance series


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Seppdelaney said:


> Which end links are those?


 Those are the 'Air Lift' Brand End-Links. They are non-adjsutable so if you intend to thread the lower mount either up or down, then they won't be exactly the right length. :thumbup:


----------

